# True 3" exhaust setup for sr20det powered 200sx???



## ::PH34R:: (Dec 8, 2003)

Doin the daily research, haven't found any... but found a few 2.5" setups though (Not big enuff for a f/i motor though even though starting out on 10>psi).
Are there any "underground" cat-backs out there that may be 3 inches, or will will 2.5" suffice if actually needed? (given a larger diameter downpipe?)

Also, if I can, would it just be easier to take it to a shop along with say...an apex'i N1 muffler, or even a Nur-Spec univ. and let them go to town?

thanx guys-


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

You're definitely going to have to go custom, but its not that expensive, just BYOM (Bring your own muffler,) whatever your flavor is, just so long as it has a 3" inlet (preferably) and let them go to work.


----------



## ::PH34R:: (Dec 8, 2003)

Okay, are we talking the average custom shop piping-job that should cost $500 or less altogether, or some fancy shiite? lol


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

It will suffice so long as it consists of mandrel-and not crush-bent parts welded together, or if you're lucky, they have a mandrel bender, but the former is more likely.


----------



## ::PH34R:: (Dec 8, 2003)

Hm, pardon me for asking but, I know that mandrel bending is a much BETTER quality, but what really r the difference between crush bent & mandrel bent???


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

The flow of a pipe is only as good as its thinnest point. So if you crush bend 3" pipe it will flow less than mandrel 3" due to the crush bends being a thinner diameter.


----------



## calvin200sx (Oct 14, 2003)

Go to SR20Development.com. They sell custom 3" exhausts for both the SR20DE and GA16DE engines. They will have what you need (plus they fit perfectly).


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

They're quite the bit overpriced IMHO. Last I remember (cause I can't find it on the site) it was 675 for a 3" catback. For that price, you can easily, and I mean easily, get a 3" turboback exhaust, and you could do it for a good deal less if you looked around


----------



## webninja (Oct 15, 2002)

I got my 3" cat back with the Apexi N1 from tony at extreme - he's always on the sr20forum, check this thread out:

http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=31488


There are lots of options, different mufflers and such, I think mine was around 600 with the N1, resonator and being stainless steel


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea go to sr20development, or ask wes where he got his from...i think he said andreas mikos....it looks good on his site...you could also get jgy to do you a custom exhaust. other than that, order mandrel bands and have a shop peice them together like everyone else says 
peace
tommy


----------



## ::PH34R:: (Dec 8, 2003)

Ok, here's my idea

A Blitz Nur-Spec uni. w/ the 80mm inlet with 3" piping. Who on this site does some custom work or who can I take it to to get the mandrel-bent piping?

thanx


----------



## B14kid (Nov 18, 2003)

*3 inch cat back*

Hey check out www.vrsexhaust.com. They make custom exhausts for sentras/200s with bluebird swaps as well as the gti-r swap. They look like good pieces too. A couple of people from www.floridasr20s.com use thier cat backs.


----------

